# December 2014 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator

*Congratulations to December's Horse Photo of the Month Contest winner, countryryder!*

countryryder (25 votes)


----------



## Administrator

HoovesWithDaFur (17 votes)


----------



## Administrator

caisiemay (10 votes)


----------



## Administrator

oh vair oh (7 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Wallaby (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator

caljane (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Oxer (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator

trailhorserider (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator

WesternRider88 (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator

BarrelRacingLvr (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Asimina (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Rachel1786 (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator

phoquess (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Stichy (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

DixieMay1996 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

ccndodger (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Ninamebo (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Shadow Puppet (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Ellieandrose (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Horses4Healing (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

nicfish (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

BarrelBunny (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

amberly (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

equine24 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

wakiya (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Lexiie (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

DocIsMyPony (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

CandyCanes (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

paintluver (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

meganstormy (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

DeliciousD (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

JeepnGirl (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

AngieLee (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

rlr21791 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

myhorseisthebest (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Nattatonka (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

remka (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Rocco boy (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

The Greener Side (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

HeroMyOttb (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

kiltsrhott (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Zora (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Oliveren15 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

shesocalifornia (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

farahmay (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

HalleysComet (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Bobthebuilder (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Penny4YourThoughts (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Cielo Notturno (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Nell J (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

MidnightDestiny (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

aLwAyS eQuEsTrIaN (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

eleora9001 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

ForeverSunRider (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Roperchick (0 votes)


----------

